# Trying to build a home for my new Bearded dragons...HELP



## hummingburd (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi, :help:im in the process of drawing plans for my tank to house 3 bearded dragons. I already have 1 called Meric. love him to pieces and want to build a new home to house 3 red bearded dragons i am buying when i have finsihed their new home. But im a bit stuck of what to put in it, where to find materials, and what sort of look i want. so wondered if you fine people would post pics of any homemade vivs you have done. 
:2thumb:


Would be so grateful... 


:flrt: Hummingburd:flrt:xx


----------



## williams (Mar 3, 2009)

hey there i built my own vivs for bearded dragons and corn snakes and now building one for green anoles the best place for materials is probably b&q as you can buy a 8ft- 4ft sheet of mdf for 15 quid and they cut it for you i know its cheating abit but its easier mdf has a alright finish but depending on your budget i would go for contibaord abit more money but much better finish then all you have to worry about is the glass


----------



## whitsvivs (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello hummingbird i have just noticed your thread and thought we might be able to help you so please have a look at my website Whitsvivs.com to see about having one made for yourself, failing that if you would need some advice we will be more than happy to help you out. Thank you J.Whitaker


----------



## hummingburd (Mar 9, 2009)

thank you guys i shall look at B&Q difinately. I have a local lady who can sell me bits for the tank. found her on here. she is AWESOME! thank you so much tho. i shall post pics of the build and finished tank. 

xx


----------



## Annubis (Mar 11, 2009)

just a little tip on glass bit hummingburd dont get your glass until you built your frame coz if your frame is not bob on plumb and your glass has been cut to size 1st it means payin for it to be cut twice if it dont fit properly, also ask for nipped edges so it does not cut into your runners this way you get a smooth open /shut movement unlike i did when i built my 1st viv, hope this helps


----------



## hummingburd (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you Annubus thats really helpful and sensible :2thumb:


----------



## whitsvivs (Mar 11, 2009)

As we are talking about making your own vivs does anybody know of any other companies other than myself that makes them that are made to measure? Just trying to do some research!!! Lol


----------

